# فى اول ليله زواج شوف العروسه بتقول ايه لزوجها



## سيزار (19 ديسمبر 2007)

الزوج : يااااه أخيرا الحلم بيتحقق..

الزوجة : عاوزني أبعد عنك ..... ؟؟

الزوج : لاااا.. متقوليش الكلام ده مره ثانيه .

الزوجة : إنت .... تحبني ؟؟

الزوج : اكييييييييييييد ...

الزوجة : طيب ممكن تفكر تبعد عني ؟


الزوج : لا طبعاً ؟

الزوجة : طيب ممكن تهديني بوسه ؟


الزوج : طبعا.. و على خدك كمان ..

الزوجة : طيب تعتقد إنك ممكن تضربني في يوم من الأيام ؟


الزوج :لا طبعا ... انا مش من النوع ده من 
الرجال .


الزوجة : ممكن أثق فيك ؟


الزوج : ايووووه...


الزوجه : يا حبيبي 



بعد مرور سنة من الزواج ....
وفي ذكرى زواجهما كان هناك حوارٌ آخر


(( أقرأ من الاسفل للاعلى))​


----------



## ipraheem makram (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: فى اول ليله زواج شوف العروسه بتقول ايه لزوجها*

*جامدة اوى يا سيزار
كل سنة وانت طيب​*


----------



## gift (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: فى اول ليله زواج شوف العروسه بتقول ايه لزوجها*

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سيزار (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: فى اول ليله زواج شوف العروسه بتقول ايه لزوجها*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

مشكور اخى ابراهيم 


مشكوره جييفت


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: فى اول ليله زواج شوف العروسه بتقول ايه لزوجها*

*جميله جدا ياباشا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​*


----------



## سيزار (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: فى اول ليله زواج شوف العروسه بتقول ايه لزوجها*

منوره الموضوع يا فراشه 
اتصدقى نفسى اشوفك وانتى بطيرى ....ههههههههههههههههههههه

:36_1_66:               :36_1_66:                   :36_1_66:


:t14:​


----------



## سيزار (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: فى اول ليله زواج شوف العروسه بتقول ايه لزوجها*

مشكووووووووووووور كوكو

منور يا هندسا​


----------



## سيزار (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: فى اول ليله زواج شوف العروسه بتقول ايه لزوجها*

جيفت كما عودتنى الهدوء فى الرد
ميرسى

ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## assyrian girl (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: فى اول ليله زواج شوف العروسه بتقول ايه لزوجها*

heheheheh very funnny thx alot sizar
God bless you


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: فى اول ليله زواج شوف العروسه بتقول ايه لزوجها*

*جميله قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي *
*سيزار*
*ايه دا كله انا مقدرش ع كدا*​


----------



## سيزار (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: فى اول ليله زواج شوف العروسه بتقول ايه لزوجها*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> *جميله قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي *
> *سيزار*
> *ايه دا كله انا مقدرش ع كدا*​



**********************************************
منوره ياست الكل ... وهنرحب بيكى معانا طبعا 

ونصيحه ابعدى عن مرمر وشيلتها وخليكى كدا اموره وحلوه ... اوكى ..
ولو عايزه تنضمى للحزب بتاعهم اتكلى على الله بس انا مش مسئول 

شكرا ياست الكل على مشاركتك ... بجد شكرا .


----------



## العجايبي (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: فى اول ليله زواج شوف العروسه بتقول ايه لزوجها*

_*جميلة اووووى موت موت موت*_


----------



## twety (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: فى اول ليله زواج شوف العروسه بتقول ايه لزوجها*

امممممممممم
طب وشوف ردوده هو اييييييه

صحيح
زى الصووووووووووف :ranting:

وحشين انتوا وشريرييييييييين

الله سيامحكوا ياظلمه :new2:


----------



## سيزار (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: فى اول ليله زواج شوف العروسه بتقول ايه لزوجها*

ايه يا تويتى بس خير الله ما جعله خير بتجيبى فى سيرت الناس ليه 

حسبى ي الله ونعم الوكيل

............................
منوره الموضوع يا قمر ..ومع كلامك معاه يحلى السهر
عنيكى بتحلم بكوبايه ميه لاء عناب لاء اتريها بن ومحوج فى شمر

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ب الهنا والشفا ​


----------



## s_h (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: فى اول ليله زواج شوف العروسه بتقول ايه لزوجها*

بجد انت عسل تسلم الايد اللى كتبت وعلى فكرة دى حقيقى موش كلام


----------



## wawa_smsm (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: فى اول ليله زواج شوف العروسه بتقول ايه لزوجها*

:t11:
حراااااااااااااام عليك ... ده كنت هاموت من الضحك بجد

أنت لازم تاخد جايزة نوفففففففففففففل

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسيييييييييي ليك
​


----------



## سيزار (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: فى اول ليله زواج شوف العروسه بتقول ايه لزوجها*



assyrian girl قال:


> heheheheh very funnny thx alot sizar
> God bless you



-----------------------

اى خدمه يا قمر فى من دا كتيررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## سيزار (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: فى اول ليله زواج شوف العروسه بتقول ايه لزوجها*

مشكووووووووووووووووور يا عجايبى ........... واحشنى يا راجل ههههههههههههههه


----------



## سيزار (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: فى اول ليله زواج شوف العروسه بتقول ايه لزوجها*



wawa_smsm قال:


> :t11:
> حراااااااااااااام عليك ... ده كنت هاموت من الضحك بجد
> 
> أنت لازم تاخد جايزة نوفففففففففففففل
> ...



-----------------------------------------------

اه هو انا ما قولتلكش فعلا بعتولى نوفل دى .. بس الجايزه كانت عباره عن شريط 
نو فالجين بعد الاكل 3 مرات 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا للمشاركه


----------



## سيزار (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: فى اول ليله زواج شوف العروسه بتقول ايه لزوجها*



s_h قال:


> بجد انت عسل تسلم الايد اللى كتبت وعلى فكرة دى حقيقى موش كلام



-------------------------------------------------

والعسل بيسلم على السكر اخبار الحلاوه الطحنيه ايه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: فى اول ليله زواج شوف العروسه بتقول ايه لزوجها*

*هههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة يا سيزار
عقبالك يا باشا​*


----------



## سيزار (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: فى اول ليله زواج شوف العروسه بتقول ايه لزوجها*

منوره يا جى جى شرفتى ههههههههههههه مش قبليكى


----------



## سيزار (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: فى اول ليله زواج شوف العروسه بتقول ايه لزوجها*



s_h قال:


> بجد انت عسل تسلم الايد اللى كتبت وعلى فكرة دى حقيقى موش كلام



*********************

شكرا كتير حقيقى والموضوع احلو بمشاركيه .. الف شكر وابقوا كبروا الخط شويا علشان نعرف نقراء 

الف شكر حقيقى


----------



## سيزار (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: فى اول ليله زواج شوف العروسه بتقول ايه لزوجها*



جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة يا سيزار
> عقبالك يا باشا​*



************************

منوره يا جيجى مرحبا بيك:t19:


----------



## max mike (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: فى اول ليله زواج شوف العروسه بتقول ايه لزوجها*

ههههههههههههههههههههه ايه الحب ده كله


----------



## سيزار (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: فى اول ليله زواج شوف العروسه بتقول ايه لزوجها*



مايكل مايك قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه ايه الحب ده كله



--------------------------

حبك نار هههههههههههه

مشكور على المتابعه الف شكر


----------



## gigi angel (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: فى اول ليله زواج شوف العروسه بتقول ايه لزوجها*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
موضوع جميل اوىىى


----------



## emy (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: فى اول ليله زواج شوف العروسه بتقول ايه لزوجها*

_ههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_ههههههههه _
_جميله اوى_
:t33::t33:​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: فى اول ليله زواج شوف العروسه بتقول ايه لزوجها*

بجد حلوة او ى
شفتوا الرجالة وعمايلها برية منهم ​


----------



## mena nagy (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: فى اول ليله زواج شوف العروسه بتقول ايه لزوجها*

*هههههههههههههههههههههه

جامده موت وجارى النقل​*:t33:


----------



## cuteledia (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: فى اول ليله زواج شوف العروسه بتقول ايه لزوجها*

هههههههههههههههههة جامدة اوي 
مشكووووووووووور ... يسوع يباركك


----------



## كارلوس جون (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: فى اول ليله زواج شوف العروسه بتقول ايه لزوجها*

*   هههههههههههه
 فعلا جميلة اوي ميرسي يا سيزار ​*


----------



## sameh_w (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: فى اول ليله زواج شوف العروسه بتقول ايه لزوجها*

جميله بجد ولذيذه


----------



## just member (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: فى اول ليله زواج شوف العروسه بتقول ايه لزوجها*

*اية الجمال دة  يا باشا 
حلوة وجامدة اوى *


----------



## محامي مسيحي (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: فى اول ليله زواج شوف العروسه بتقول ايه لزوجها*



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جميله جدا يا سيزار

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك

​


----------



## سيزار (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: فى اول ليله زواج شوف العروسه بتقول ايه لزوجها*

شكرا للمشاركه ومنوارين دائما

engy_love_jesus 
خادمة يسوع

emy 
افتخر بمسيحى

germen ​


----------



## سيزار (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: فى اول ليله زواج شوف العروسه بتقول ايه لزوجها*

mena nagy 

cuteledia 

كارلوس جون 



sameh_w 

jojo_ch3 


محامي مسيحي 
عضو مبارك

الف شكر وكفايه مشاركتكم 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم​


----------



## maro_maro (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: فى اول ليله زواج شوف العروسه بتقول ايه لزوجها*

ههههههههههههههههه
جميله اوى 
مرسى على الموضوع الجميل ده
ف انتظار جديدكح دايما


----------



## سيزار (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: فى اول ليله زواج شوف العروسه بتقول ايه لزوجها*

مشكوره مارو مارو


----------



## ميرنا (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: فى اول ليله زواج شوف العروسه بتقول ايه لزوجها*

يا تحفة جميلة اوى ​


----------



## سيزار (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: فى اول ليله زواج شوف العروسه بتقول ايه لزوجها*

شرفتى الموضوع يا ميرنا .. مشكوره كتير


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: فى اول ليله زواج شوف العروسه بتقول ايه لزوجها*

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## صوت الرب (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: فى اول ليله زواج شوف العروسه بتقول ايه لزوجها*

*بالفعل رائعة جدا
مشكوووووور حبيبي*


----------



## سيزار (22 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر للمرور كلكم


----------



## ameera (23 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا الك كتير مع انها  قديمة

سيزار بستنا منك نكت احلى


----------



## monygirl (23 ديسمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جميلة جدا 
شكرا ليك يا سيزار


----------



## مينا عبدة (23 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور وبجد جمدة اوى اذكرنى فى 
صلاتك​ لو كنت بتصلى


----------



## dark_angel (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*لا بجد جامدة اوى و ملهاش حل تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## سيزار (29 ديسمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

الف شكر للردود كلها دايما منورين المنتدى بامانه كتر خيركم


----------



## الملكة العراقية (29 ديسمبر 2008)

هههههههه مشكور يا سيزو​


----------



## سيزار (30 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا ملكه

شكرا موووووووووونى كتير

شكرا دارك

شكرا مينا عبده​


----------



## aymanfree (1 يناير 2009)

موضوع بجد جميل جدااااااااااااااااا شكرا ليك وربناااااااااااااا يبااااااااااااااااااااركك


----------



## سيزار (3 يناير 2009)

شكرا ايمن كتير


----------



## متيكو (3 يناير 2009)

هههههههههههه صحيح هالكلام  شكرا سيزار


----------



## hokka_2020 (4 يناير 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد موضوع تحفة 
ميرسى ع الموضوع اللذيذ 
وعيد ميلاد سعيد وسنة سعيدة​


----------

